# $250 DVD Giveaway Qualification Thread



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

This thread is for members to notify us once they have qualified for the $250 DVD Giveaway.

Qualification posts only here... comments and questions should be posted here.


----------



## JRace (Aug 24, 2006)

I think I met all the requirements...
http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/search.php?do=finduser&u=2200

Jared:newspaper:


----------



## Vader (Jul 8, 2006)

As do I.....

http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/search.php?do=finduser&u=1439

EDIT: I have posted my 3rd review as well....


----------



## Mitch G (Sep 8, 2006)

I believe I've met the criteria including the bonus 3 reviews
:
Equipment Setup: http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/home-theater-equipment/5691-mitch-gs-setup.html


3 reviews and 25 posts of 25 words or more: http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/search.php?searchid=51614&pp=25

Will you inform us whether or not we did indeed meet the criteria?
(I guess I want to make sure we counted things the same.)


Mitch


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Actually I don't check it until time is up, but I'm pretty sure you will be okay.


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Sonnie, I think I'm all set. Thanks for another great contest.


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

Count me in as well (twice), I meet the requirements and have posted 3 reviews raying:

My gear
My posts
Review 1
Review 2
Review 3


----------



## MrPorterhouse (Jul 29, 2006)

I am qualified with 1 review right now. Hmmm, maybe I should write 2 more reviews. We'll see if I can find some more time...


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Thanks to a slow day at work I was able to submit another 2 reviews, so please mark me down for the bonus entry!

Thanks Sonnie.


----------



## santora (Jul 31, 2007)

I think I"m set. Got my review in (slow day at work) and should have more than enough posts.
Thanks for the contest Sonnie!


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

I've hit the 25 mark...will work on a couple more reviews before the 31st.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Congratulations Mitch G! 

You are our $250 DVD Giveaway winner!


----------

